# Where is this?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Don't know. But it is beautiful and it is the kind of road I like to cycle down. But drive up..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the desktop picture on this new laptop, I just wondered where in the world it could, be, it looks to have stone walls so I thought perhaps somewhere in Wales.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks a bit Northumberland ish.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Iss somewhere forrin :wink2: No sheep or cows.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It could be anywhere, but someone will know where it is.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Don't think it is anywhere in the UK. I cannot see any potholes in the road.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

It's the new proposed section of the M25 &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Lets take this step by step then, Is it in Ireland as we have members over there, also include Scotland as we can cover that as well.Never seen a road like that in Wales, sorry.

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Christ Kev that's taken me ages to find. Mr Google kept sending me round in ever decreasing circles!!

It's Mam Tor in Derbyshire. Ask us an easier one next time 

http://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-winding-road-from-mam-tor-to-edale-in-derbyshire-25959405.html


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz

If this is full of motorhomes next week this will be your fault. No Camping or sleeping signs will be all over the road.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well what do you know, I was at Hope for a week last September and had to go to Castleton I think it was. I could have taken the car round that at least, bugger springs to mind.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

philoaks said:


> Christ Kev that's taken me ages to find. Mr Google kept sending me round in ever decreasing circles!!
> 
> It's Mam Tor in Derbyshire. Ask us an easier one next time
> 
> http://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-winding-road-from-mam-tor-to-edale-in-derbyshire-25959405.html


Bloody hell, well done that man, how on earth did you get to that, it's spot on of course, I've even cycled around there when I was a nipper..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here ish

Not quite the same at road level


----------

